# Concerns about my company



## Danielsperry (Feb 7, 2013)

I am working for a non-emergency transport company to help get my foot in the door for BLS later on. 

I have some concerns about this private company's method of doing business, however.

Unless I'm doing gurney transports, I'm by myself doing wheelchair transports in a specialized wheelchair van. One of our frequent flyers has 7 consecutive steps at home and my dispach often has me wheel the patient both down and up the steps by myself. The patient also weighs 200 + lb. This is just 1 example of transports that I can't exactly call safe. 

For all the more experienced medical professionals on this site, is this normal and okay? What would you say or do in this situation? 

Thank-you for your time.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 7, 2013)

Find a new job


----------



## Jack Swagger (Feb 7, 2013)

If something goes wrong this owner will throw you under the bus.  Get out.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 7, 2013)

What, you're still there?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 7, 2013)

are they paying you enough to risk a back injury? what if you drop a Pt and get sued?

I doubt they are paying you enough to take these risks.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 7, 2013)

Probably more than 95% of all private IFT providing companies are fly by night hacks who are just defrauding what they can from various payers under the guise of medical transport.

Even the very best ones have some questionable at best practices. 

Work at McDonalds or Starbucks. Safer with better pay and benefits.


----------



## Cos (Feb 19, 2013)

Jack Swagger said:


> If something goes wrong this owner will throw you under the bus.  Get out.



x1000000

Get out. The last thing you need to do is have a patient fall on you (bad enough, worse so if they get hurt) or injure yourself (worse).

Nothing worse that being injured (blowing out a shoulder, wrist, hernia, back....) when you're trying to get in the door, especially when you are starting off your EMS career.

Quit, find another job. Volunteer at a hospital ED, Marathon or 1/2 marathon/5k/triathlon medical tents/course first aid stations.


----------



## patzyboi (Feb 20, 2013)

is this United?

Sounds like it


----------



## Nathan (Feb 20, 2013)

Westmed is trying to hire 20 people... Send an app in then call...


----------



## Shooby (Feb 20, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> is this United?
> 
> Sounds like it



Haha I made this account just to reply to this thread. And I can confirm that United does this to its employees.


----------



## limpfurball (Feb 24, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> Probably more than 95% of all private IFT providing companies are fly by night hacks who are just defrauding what they can from various payers under the guise of medical transport.
> 
> Even the very best ones have some questionable at best practices.
> 
> Work at McDonalds or Starbucks. Safer with better pay and benefits.




I couldn't have said it any better, it's sad but very true.


----------



## looker (Mar 21, 2013)

I love people reaction when they got no clue what they are talking about. OP indicated that he was doing wheelchair transportation which means he is working for non emergency medical transportation company or ambulate for short. OP is not working on ambulance. What the owner have OP do is not the safest thing but it's not illegal either. 

OP make sure the company have worker comp insurance so if you get injured you are protected.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 4, 2013)

Verihealth perhaps??

Been there, done that.  Best idea is to just try and get out.  But if they throw you into those kinds of situations, you can always put your foot down and say that you are no longer going to move that particular patient without help.


----------



## jeremy83 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Just gotta do it*

Here is my two cents - you have just got to do it. We all do this job to advance our careers and this is very common. If you don't do it, who will? I am a EMT now working on getting my paramedic. When that cert happens, which will hopefully be soon, you will have all this great experience to have on your resume and a great interview answer. "give a time when you had to think outside the box to accomplish a goal" - BOOM! All privates are the same because it's their way of making money. Use it all to your advantage (and use good lifting techniques so you don't hurt yourself!).


----------



## Trashtruck (Apr 4, 2013)

The company will not have your back if anything happens to either the pt. or you.
The company will not have your back if anything happens to either the pt. or you.
The company will not have your back if anything happens to either the pt. or you.

I don't know your life circumstances or the job availability in your area or your financial situation, so I can't say if you're stuck or not.

Sometimes you have to work a shizzy job and put yourself at risk.
Sometimes you can walk away.

Get friendly with the guy so maybe if you do drop him he'll laugh it off.


----------

